# GTO should have been stolen.....



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So yesterday we had our Monday Physical training with my unit, being I'm in the Air Force. Left my keys, since I drove the GTO, near a tree along with a buddies Caddy keys. They are always left there. Went on our run and someone jacked both our keys, DIDN'T TAKE THE CAR THOUconfused 

Not really sure why nor do I care, but either does anyone have a lock set they don't need with keys or know a site that has the best prices for them. Year one has them at 40 and 20 together but wanted to check here first.

And yes I have learned not to leave the keys there again.....


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Couldn't you just have a locksmith re key the locks? A good locksmith could do that and I think it would cost less than a new lock set.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah they rekey'd it and got me a set there, cost me 220 and the person that stole my keys still has a set to drive off with her now. Hince why I want to replace the locks.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

when they re-key don't they change the cut of the key? I used to re-key home locks at the local hardware store I used to work at, always changed the pins and used completely different key cuts than the customer brought in.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

firecatsrt said:


> when they re-key don't they change the cut of the key? I used to re-key home locks at the local hardware store I used to work at, always changed the pins and used completely different key cuts than the customer brought in.


I'm just sayin....I did say *re key* which changes the lock pattern and any existing key would be useless. Not the same as just making a key to match an existing lock.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Ah, yeah I just had them match the existing lock. Probably cheaper just to get the lock set. If they charged me 220 just to cut keys for existing, imagine how much to rekey it....


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

probably overthinking this. if they wanted it they would have taken it. just somebody trying to cause trouble. probably watching and laughing while you had it fixed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with 66 tempest GT. It would have been gone. Probably kids or some low-functioning adult. Scumbags really aren't too intelligent. My advice is to put a hidden kill switch in it and forget about it. You did get waaaay lucky, tho'!!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I think the locksmith stole them to drum up business.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Not with how long it took the locksmith to get there.....

And since my buddy had to go home to get his extra set, I was there for about 1.5hrs. Looking around for the keys still, no one else came by and I didn't see anyone near.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I replaced the ignitiion cylinder and door locks with ones from autozone for under $30 for all of them. No reason to go to year one. When I got my 66 I found out you didn't even need a key to start it, just a screwdriver and the doors didn't lock, nice.. That was project #1.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sometimes birds and racoons will steal shiny reflective objects. I've seen it happen!


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

was this on base? maybe i'm giving people too much credit, but could someone have turned them in as lost keys on the base somewhere?


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Nah it was right off base, literally across the street from the main entrance.

geeteeohguy- I thought about it being a bird or other animal, but my water that was unopened was gone too. Doubt the animal would take that....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah....they tend not to steal bottled water!!!! Scratch that!


----------

